# Sundown Audio SA-12 frequency response?



## SQ Monte (Sep 12, 2009)

I checked the website and couldn't find it so I was wondering if anybody knew what the freq. response is for these subs?


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

What exactly are you looking for? The website says f3 of 44hz in 1 cubic foot sealed and f3 of 26hz in 1.75 ported and tuned to 30hz. If you are looking for more you are going to have to model it winisd or some other similar program.


----------



## SQ Monte (Sep 12, 2009)

sam3535 said:


> What exactly are you looking for? The website says f3 of 44hz in 1 cubic foot sealed and f3 of 26hz in 1.75 ported and tuned to 30hz. If you are looking for more you are going to have to model it winisd or some other similar program.


I'm looking for the frequency response of these subs.


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

SQ Monte said:


> I'm looking for the frequency response of these subs.


As defined by what? Box size alone? Box size and power applied? Ported? Sealed? Free air with 1w/1m?


----------



## SQ Monte (Sep 12, 2009)

sam3535 said:


> As defined by what? Box size alone? Box size and power applied? Ported? Sealed? Free air with 1w/1m?


I guess I assumed that the manufacturer would specify the freq. range the driver could play like they do with door speakers but apparently I was wrong. Not the first time. I was wondering if my expectations of them playing down into the 20's was reasonable. I have audacity and thought I knew how to find the peak low freq of a given song but apparently I don't....I just want to be able to determine how low it can go and sound good as well as the best sounding bass freq for it. Right now, E-40's "Back in Business" is pretty much the hardest hitting/loudest song so far I just have no clue what freq it is.


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

SQ Monte said:


> I guess I assumed that the manufacturer would specify the freq. range the driver could play like they do with door speakers but apparently I was wrong. Not the first time. I was wondering if my expectations of them playing down into the 20's was reasonable. I have audacity and thought I knew how to find the peak low freq of a given song but apparently I don't....I just want to be able to determine how low it can go and sound good as well as the best sounding bass freq for it. Right now, E-40's "Back in Business" is pretty much the hardest hitting/loudest song so far I just have no clue what freq it is.


Pop one in Jacob's recommended ported enclosure and tuning and it will go more than low enough for you. I ran mine in my ported "test box" of 1.4 cubic feet tuned to 28 and it was very impressive for a single 12" with 700 watts or so.


----------



## SQ Monte (Sep 12, 2009)

sam3535 said:


> Pop one in Jacob's recommended ported enclosure and tuning and it will go more than low enough for you. I ran mine in my ported "test box" of 1.4 cubic feet tuned to 28 and it was very impressive for a single 12" with 700 watts or so.


And therein lies the problem. He suggests the following

1.75 cu.ft. tuned to 30Hz
1 - 1.5 cu. ft. and tune higher for SPL applications
up to 2.25cu. ft. for lower power applications

So how do I determine which size I should use? I am of the impression that if i'm running around rms, stick to the normal size box. Overpowering, go a little smaller and underpowering go a little bigger. So do I go 1.5 and tune to 30 or 1.75 and tune to 30?


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

SQ Monte said:


> 1.75 cu.ft. tuned to 30Hz


This for ported with around rms power on tap. That's assuming you want the exaggerated bottom end of a ported box tuned to 30.


----------



## SQ Monte (Sep 12, 2009)

sam3535 said:


> This for ported with around rms power on tap. That's assuming you want the exaggerated bottom end of a ported box tuned to 30.


I think i'm gonna tune a little higher this time, like between 32-34Hz...time will tell. 

I like the clean, accurate, punchy bass, but I like the loud, deep, boomy bass even better So I should do 1.75 per? Not a problem, my brother is gonna hook me up with some 5 ply birch and is gonna cut them for me too based on my cut sheet....I already have a design ready to go too


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

smaller box seems to be associated with tight punchy bass

larger box seems to be associated with low LOWS

Use a *subsonic* or infrasonic* filter *with a ported enclosure [* For overexcursion protection ]*.

YouTube - 01 E-40 - Back In Business (www.nationofhiphop.net)


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I usually describe tight, punchy, bass as "no" bass.


----------



## SQ Monte (Sep 12, 2009)

a$$hole said:


> smaller box seems to be associated with tight punchy bass
> 
> larger box seems to be associated with low LOWS
> 
> ...


One of the hardest hitting songs on my new setup! Any idea how low that song is?


----------



## X69xPANCAKEx69X2 (Jul 1, 2021)

I got mine in a 4th order 2:1 tuned to 50hz, what do you think the peak range would be for that? 30-70? I currently have it set to 15-100, seems good but has alot of natural drop off, help me tune this to get the most out of the combo as possible? It's 1 12" @1200W


----------

